# Sixers need to make decision on Dalembert..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Chris Webber's progress will undoubtedly be a determining factor in what happens during the rest of the Sixers' season.
> 
> If he has more performances like Friday night's 24-point, 12-rebound outing in a 98-89 home win over the Cavaliers, the Sixers' playoff chances would get a big boost.
> 
> ...


LINK

It's a few days old, but the content is still relevant. Tom Moore is right, we're still paying Randy Ayers' contract, so if anything happened with O'Brien I wouldn't be shocked to see the job handed over to Lester Conner instead of someone on the outside.

Dalembert or O'Brien is a pretty easy decision in my book.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> LINK
> 
> It's a few days old, but the content is still relevant. Tom Moore is right, we're still paying Randy Ayers' contract, so if anything happened with O'Brien I wouldn't be shocked to see the job handed over to Lester Conner instead of someone on the outside.
> 
> Dalembert or O'Brien is a pretty easy decision in my book.


OBie needs to go. BK made a bad move by throwing that much money at him.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Agreed, Obie needs to go


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Obie needs to go, not Sam.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Depends on what the market is for Sam. If we could force a S&T similar to what the Nets did with Kenyon Martin, I'd do it.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Depends on what the market is for Sam. If we could force a S&T similar to what the Nets did with Kenyon Martin, I'd do it.



The Nets got ripped off in that deal though?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Depends on what the market is for Sam. If we could force a S&T similar to what the Nets did with Kenyon Martin, I'd do it.


The Nets got 3 draft picks, and only one of them has a lottery chance (I think anyways), I'd much rather have Sammy


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you guys think Dalembert has the same trade value as Kmart??????

you will be lucky to see a mid first rounder for him,let alone 3 number 1's


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

truth said:


> you guys think Dalembert has the same trade value as Kmart??????
> 
> you will be lucky to see a mid first rounder for him,let alone 3 number 1's


 You know in 10 less minutes per game, Sammy averages more blocks and only 0.6 less rebounds. Sammy is a very, very good player that just needs consistent minutes to produce, while K-Mart found himself to be extremely overrated because he played with Kidd. Do you also remember last year, last month of the season, Sammy played heavy consistent minutes for probably the first time in his career, 42 mpg, and he averaged 14 ppg/14 rpg/1 spg/5 bpg. I still believe he could produce extremely well if he didn't have to deal with Obie's system or rotation


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> The Nets got 3 draft picks, and only one of them has a lottery chance (I think anyways), I'd much rather have Sammy


I love Sammy, but three first round picks are three first round picks, and I believe you could come away with a good amount of talent in such a deal. The way I see it, Comcast Spectacor is going to have a tough decision here (especially if the Luxury tax is in effect this offseason), they could be faced with the opportunity of having to pay Dalembert's contract twice if they give him a new deal. Then the team would face the risk of overpaying for someone again (ala Kenny Thomas).

You'd have to ask where's the relief coming from if you'll keep spending, and you'd have to ask how good the team will be if we retain Sammy. In our current stage he might be more valuable to someone else than he is to us. It all depends on his price tag, and if we end up bad enough to get our draft pick this season.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I really think we could make a serious run next year with Sammy. If we got a new coach that allowed Sammy to play in the middle and block shots and rebound, he would severly help our team. He also has great chemistry with AI and C-Webb seems to be fond of him as well. With Sammy in the middle, Iggy guarding the perimeter, and everyone else funneling the opposition into Sammy, our defense could be pretty good.

And on offense we could be good with both AI and C-Webb being good passers, that could get Sammy and Iggy both a lot of oops and dunks, and Korver a lot of 3s, and AI and Chris could play off each other....

I'm optimistic for next year, especially with Sammy


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

A run is possible, but while firing O'Brien would go a long way to fixing the problems, that's not all that needs to be fixed. We'd be a more successful in the future if we implemented a lot of what the Kings used with Webber into our arsenel, than if we continued what we're doing right now.

While Iverson driving down the court shooting 25+ per game, handling the ball most of the time is entertaining, I'm at a point where I'm convinced that you can't win championships with the style offense we have now, because with the amount of the offense depends on Iverson if a team stops him there goes our hopes. Iverson and Webber need to find a middle ground, and I'd really like to see Iverson play a lot more off guard despite still playing PG, let Iguodala handle the rock he's shown the growth as a player to be able to handle it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I say we give O'Brien a chance to change the style of play and if he doesn't then we fire him. Give him till the end of the season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I say we give O'Brien a chance to change the style of play and if he doesn't then we fire him. Give him till the end of the season.


 Why? Hes already shown hes incapable at this point, what would make you think he would now. The simple fact that hes attempted to change the Dalembert plays instead of using him to his strengths while at the same time not adjusting to Webber shows that this guy is not a good coach.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Why? Hes already shown hes incapable at this point, what would make you think he would now. The simple fact that hes attempted to change the Dalembert plays instead of using him to his strengths while at the same time not adjusting to Webber shows that this guy is not a good coach.


Fine, then let's fire his ***. I've heard rumors that he might resign as soon as tomorrow. I'm hoping it's true.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think you should get rid of Delambert, and get another one at the 5 spot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

white360 said:


> I think you should get rid of Delambert, and get another one at the 5 spot.


 you need to further develop your post. I mean the type of Center Dalembert can become and the potential he has just isnt something you can come across all the time so who would be a suggestion as a replacement?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Fine, then let's fire his ***. I've heard rumors that he might resign as soon as tomorrow. I'm hoping it's true.


That'd be a dream come true, but I don't think he wants the reputation of being a quitter.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Fine, then let's fire his ***. I've heard rumors that he might resign as soon as tomorrow. I'm hoping it's true.


Where'd you hear this?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

You know, if Billy King was a genius(like me :clown, what he'd do is fire Dick Harter. That would do one of two things

1. Force Obie to resign, to take up for his friend.

2. Force Obie to stop running the defense.

I know what you're thinking: "couldn't O'Brien just run this defense by himself?"

It doesn't matter. there are only two possibilities where that's concerned.

1.He can't.

2. O'Brien has a lot of respect around the league, especially from coaches and gm's. If he let his assistant go and acted like nothing had happened, and ran the defense his assistant invented, he'd lose a lot of potential revenue, and the ability to get top jobs, because he'd be known as disloyal. Yes, Isiah Thomas did the same thing to Lenny Wilkens, but who in their right mind would want him as a coach?


----------

